# Key and Peele



## Adam Of Angels (Nov 28, 2012)

Again, I don't watch much TV, but I love these guys. They're awfully goofy sometimes, but I always crack up a few times during their episodes. Any fans?


----------



## ilyti (Nov 28, 2012)

Yeah, I gave it a try. Worth watching. Half an hour with a bunch of commercials is still not enough time. Feels like 3 sketches a show. Mad TV was an hour, how come this isn't?


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Nov 29, 2012)

Key and Peele is my shit! I'm biracial too and I'm now wondering if there isn't some sort of standard sense of humor common to people of mixed race. Me and my buddy Jordan (also biracial) did shit like on the show all the time back in highschool and people thought we were mental 

BTW, naming my next pet Hingle McCringgleberry. This thread deserves vids for those who havn't seen it!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5LGEiIL1__s


----------



## Overtone (Nov 29, 2012)

Love this show! Not nearly enough sketch comedy in the last few years.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Nov 29, 2012)

Glassmoon, I think you're right on the "bit of color" theory you have going on there. My girlfriend might be the whitest person I've ever met and she just doesn't get it 

That bit with all of the football players is utterly ridiculous.

Last night's season finale - the last skit with the hats


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Nov 30, 2012)

I said... (o.o ) (&#65279; o.o) I said biiiitch


----------



## poopyalligator (Nov 30, 2012)

Key and Peele is amazing! So funny.


----------



## ilyti (Nov 30, 2012)

Adam Of Angels said:


> Glassmoon, I think you're right on the "bit of color" theory you have going on there. My girlfriend might be the whitest person I've ever met and she just doesn't get it



I'm the whitest person I know. (OK, I do play bass REALLY WELL but that's it), and I get all the jokes.


----------



## Manurack (Nov 30, 2012)

I ALWAYS want to watch this show, but I always end up missing it on comedy central on wednesday nights because I'm either at work, or getting sleep so I can work the nightshift. The previews for the show are hilarious "watch key and peele, OMG!!!" hahaha does anyone know if the seasons are on dvd yet?


----------



## danger5oh (Nov 30, 2012)

I gotta agree with you on the hat sketch, Adam... such a ridiculous trend lol. If I had to pick a favorite though, Baby Forrest Whittaker wins it for me hands down.


----------



## EarthDeparture (Dec 2, 2012)

Liam Neesons and Bruce Willie


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jan 21, 2013)

Fronthand Backhand!


----------



## Rosal76 (Jan 22, 2013)

Huge fan of the show. Watched it from the beginning and looking forward to season 3.


----------



## raximkoron (Jan 24, 2013)

Saw a link quite a while ago to the D&D sketch and decided to check out the show.

I about died watching the College Football player roster sketch.


----------



## BlazinmanFly (Feb 2, 2013)

I love this show, I liked Key and Peele since there Madtv days.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Feb 4, 2013)

BlazinmanFly said:


> I love this show, I liked Key and Peele since there Madtv days.



This.


----------



## Valnob (Feb 5, 2013)

They just make me laugh so bad ! OMEGA PI OMEGA !!!!

They're great and really talented


----------



## AscendingMatt (Feb 5, 2013)

Key & Peele: Bone Thugs and Homeless - YouTube

this is one of my favs. esp being from Cleveland

AND this one 

http://youtu.be/Dd7FixvoKBw

A-A-RON


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Feb 12, 2013)

Manly Tears is hilarious xD


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Feb 12, 2013)

"Let's go sell some crack."


----------



## Valnob (Feb 12, 2013)

Go ahead Carvel


----------



## MFB (Feb 13, 2013)

Probably the best thing I've seen from the show so far


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (Feb 13, 2013)

jarvis jamar javarison lamar!


----------



## SrDeMaFp (Feb 17, 2013)

The "Biiiiiitch" sketch was the first that I saw and was cracking up. Good stuff.


----------



## Valnob (Feb 17, 2013)

Yeehee ! Yeeeeehee ! Shamone


----------

